# motivation while cutting?



## gaz74 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys im new to these forums and just have a question about motivation while cutting.

ok so i have been working out for around 2 years now and had made some decent gains naturally.About 6 weeks ago decided to start cutting fat i started out at 5.10 and 205lb not sure on body fat but was around 18%.

I now weigh 192lbs and have noticeable fat loss,but have lost strength in certain lifts and looking allot thinner.Only thing now is obviously the strength loss and slight muscle loss and lack of energy in gym and this affects motivation sometimes and makes you want to give up.just wondered if there was anything that could help with strength or energy in the gym.

Tried jack3d and caffeine but seem to be tolerant to it.

Dont want to take anything thats gonna make me bulk as still need to drop around 10-12lb of bodyfat.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

these links are probably everywhere on these forums, but these vids always motivate me when i feel like cheating:
















these all talk about the power of the mind  enjoy


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

anavar.

will help you get MUCH stronger whilst dieting but wont affect fat loss in any way. will most likely aid fat loss.

obviously that is a steroid so if you dont want to go down that route you could try 5g creatine per day along with 4-6g beta alanine. that generally aids my strength to a degree. also train heavy and try to do progressive strength programmes. yow may inevitably lose muscle whilst dieting but you can avoid this by trying to avoid catabolism. keep your protein intake high and try BCAA's before and after training.


----------



## gaz74 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was looking into orals like anavar and wintrol moving more towards winstrol as is cheaper,got my diet pretty good currently on carb cycle having high carbs training days and low carbs on off days.

also taking bcaa before workout which i do on empty stomach as im currently doing intermittent fasting(leangains) workout days eating maintainance and off days are 500-700 below.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

cool sounds like youve got it planned out pretty well. in only suggested Var as its far better for strength as you said your feeble lifts were getting you down. winny is better for drying out and is as you say far cheaper. up to you really


----------

